# newbie Q about canopies



## andrewover (Sep 16, 2015)

hello campers. I made this profile to ask you experts something. what I'm looking for is approx. a 10x15 canopy with a sun blocking roof of some sort and four walls. now what I'm imagining are four walls of a bug protective mesh, or something like that. looking for airflow over warmth. OK so on one on one of the skinny walls I'm imagining a magnetic clip system for the entrance. here's where it gets juicy. I live in the back of my '99 subaru outback. I do enjoy hanging out in it with the hatch opened all the way. now can I buy a canopy sort of thing where I can actually place the opposite wall to the entrance ON the car? I'm at a loss trying to think of a way to "seal" the wall around the entire vehicle, especially underneath. I'm trying to keep all bugs out of the canopy and vehicle. now has anyone here heard of such a thing out there in the wide wide world? would i buy thr size canopy i want and custom one of the walls myself? also I should note no one is planning on sleeping in the canopy area, I'm looking for something that can fit up to 8 lawn chairs or so. plus the rear of the vehicle with the hatch open. price and weight are no issue!!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Something like this? - https://www.campmor.com/c/dac-mid---size-truck-tent-20746


----------



## andrewover (Sep 16, 2015)

No. Maybe I could provide some links to paint a better picture.

I want to combine the shape of this canopy: however, i would need one taller than my back hatch fully open

http://www.amazon.com/Straight-Pop-up-Canopy-American-Roller/dp/B00IF3YP7I 

insect netted walls like this: 

http://www.amazon.com/Impact-Canopies-Sidewalls-Canopy-Screen/dp/B00ENY5BNU

and a connection to the car like this:

Sportz SUV and Minivan Tent - Shop Now


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

If you get the SUV tent and the insect walls, you can cut a hole in each and then use Velcro all around the two holes for an insect seal. Then get the large canopy and put over the top.


----------



## andrewover (Sep 16, 2015)

yes, that's the plan if there is no product that will meet my needs. thanks for your reply


----------

